# Crate size for Spoo puppy?



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

What crate size would you recommend for a Spoo puppy? I found a good price online, but not sure what size to get her.


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

*Crate size*

We just bought a MidWest Life Stages double door crate that measures 42 inches for our new pup who arrives next week. It has a divider in it that can be moved as the pups grows. I listened to a friend who has 2 spoos for her adult males regarding size. Found Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com had great prices for many items. Fast shipping too!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I prefer plastic crates/kennels. I used a medium size crate that I had from a previous dog when my spoo was a little puppy and then got her a big girl crate (I bought one sized for boxers) when she outgrew the medium sized one. She never had accidents in her crate so I didn't have to worry about all the extra space her "big girl" crate allowed her to have.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

I second the MidWest Life Stages crate I bought the large but with a single door. I now wish I had the double door as I don't like the direction the door opens


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I vote double door metal with the divider and agree the 42 inch size will be good for the life of your pup. I think having the size that you will need for the full grown dog is the best bet. Even if you don't want to use the crate once the housebreaking and chewing on everything is over, you never know when you might need a crate for an emergency. Also if you ever decide to do sports like agility or obedience, you need a crate at trials.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If you're going to get a plastic crate I would get a 400 or 500, depending on how large you expect your pup to be, and make a divider using cinder blocks. If you get a metal crate, I would suggest a 42 inch crate for most standard poodles. Generally the metal crates come with dividers.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Sully's first crate was 2'x3' and by time he was 6 months old we got him his "forever" crate which is about 33" x 48" and 32" or so tall. He can stretch out in it comfortably in all kinds of positions. Hope so, it has as much floor space, or more, than my downstairs bathroom. lol


----------



## PNWMama (Mar 18, 2014)

We had a trainer tell us that poodles in general need a longer crate than other dogs their size/weight because they like to lay and sleep with their long legs out in front of them. Our little guy will be 17-18" at the shoulder when full grown (most people will think of him as an oversize mini, though he's technically a small spoo), and at 4 months old he's almost outgrowing his borrowed 30" Midwest crate. I'm hoping a 36" will be big enough for him full-grown (our space is TINY). I am reassured that most folks seem to be using a 42" for a more typically sized spoo.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess I'm a meanie lol. Racer's big boy crate is a 36" length. He is not in it very often now. He can stand, lay and turn around easily. He is 24.75 tall and just a smidge shorter in his body. I really expect my dogs to lay down when crated so it's not an issue. He is basically only crated for bone time, in the car on long trips & when no one is home which is no longer than a 3 hour stretch. The soft crate I use at shows is a 40".My male GSD who is just a little shorter but a whole lot longer often lays in Racer's crate. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the 36" may be too small, but you will have to wait and see how big he gets. Sully stretches out completely in his and he is about 24". Length and width wise he can totally stretch out. 42" sounds like it would be a better fit and I also second the two door crates. Even if you don't need the other door, the option is always there. Perhaps start looking on FB pages, garage sales, etc for used crates. Often large crates are easy to find and cost less used. My Terv has a Precision crate, same size as Sully's, and we love it. Got a Midwest crate for Sully and it isn't as sturdy and had to replace the pan the first week, it cracked. And that is a crate sized for 80-90 pound dog according to them. Wish I'd gotten another Precision. Both came with dividers, never used. I prefer giving my dogs a lot of crate space and the two smaller mixes, 18 lbs each, have a 2x3 crate and one has a 3x3 crate. Those are all left from my Cocker days.  And yes, they do take up a lot of space, but guess when you live with dogs crates become part of your decor.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

loves said:


> I think the 36" may be too small, but you will have to wait and see how big he gets. Sully stretches out completely in his and he is about 24". Length and width wise he can totally stretch out. 42" sounds like it would be a better fit and I also second the two door crates. Even if you don't need the other door, the option is always there. Perhaps start looking on FB pages, garage sales, etc for used crates. Often large crates are easy to find and cost less used. My Terv has a Precision crate, same size as Sully's, and we love it. Got a Midwest crate for Sully and it isn't as sturdy and had to replace the pan the first week, it cracked. And that is a crate sized for 80-90 pound dog according to them. Wish I'd gotten another Precision. Both came with dividers, never used. I prefer giving my dogs a lot of crate space and the two smaller mixes, 18 lbs each, have a 2x3 crate and one has a 3x3 crate. Those are all left from my Cocker days.  And yes, they do take up a lot of space, but guess when you live with dogs crates become part of your decor.


Making a crate cover is not too difficult and you can always match nice fabric to your decor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

